# Dog's front arm folded mean anything?



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes, Molly folds one paw under sometimes when she's sleeping.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

So does Liza.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

We call that the "paw tuck".


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

For some reason, when I was teaching Max to lay down, he learned to do so and always tuck his paw. It's super cute to me!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Lacey always lays down with the "paw tuck"! :smooch:


----------

